# C&C3: EA's Kopierschutz der besonderen Art



## klefreak (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass der Kunde von verschiedenen Firmen verarscht wird, und durch immer komischere Kopierschutzsysteme in seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit deutlich eingeschränkt wird ist man ja schon gewohnt. Ein großer Spielevertrieb mit 2 Buchstaben (E*) hat nun etwas ganz neues in Punkto Kundenverarschung gewagt:

[Sarkasmus on]
Damit der ehrliche Kunde sein Spiel nicht ohne weiteres verwenden kann, hat man sich entschlossen nur 19 der 20 Stellen der Seriennummer auf den Karton zu drucken, die letzte Stelle kann man dann erhalten wenn man sich an den Support wendet:

a: ein Foto des Codes an den Support schicken, richtigen Code erhalten
oder
b: einfach die letzte stelle ausprobiert (0-9, a-Z)--> der Tip kommt vom Support

[Sarkasmus off]

Mal schauen ob man mittels "crack" nicht weniger Probleme beim Spielen hat

lg Klemens


Quelle:
Drm: EA Recommends Users Guess Their Serial Numbers

C&C Red Alert 3 SUPPORT


----------



## Fifadoc (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

was wollen sie dadurch bezwecken? dass sie nen haufen Bilder von verpackungen bekommen?
mal ehrlich: die Seriennummer gibts bei Raubkopien meist dazu, das ist kein echter weg das einzudämmen. Aber es beschäftigt den Support, der ja sonst nix zu tun hat xD


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

Nachdem ich mir die Reviews durchgelesen habe werde ich es sowieso nicht kaufen.

Aber EA ist schon ziemlich dreist. Die sollen ruhig mal auch was für den Kunden tun. Nicht immer nur dagegen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Aber EA ist schon ziemlich dreist. Die sollen ruhig mal auch was für den Kunden tun. Nicht immer nur dagegen.


EA wird schon früh genug merken, dass sich diese Aktion rächt...


----------



## klefreak (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

naja, ich glaube, dass EA sowas wie Microsoft unter den Publishern ist, die leisten sich fast andauernd schräge Aktionen und trotzdem kaufen die "Lemminge" das Zeug von denen

@ C&C3 --> das alte Red Alert war das Beste, alles andere ist nur ein kikibunter Abklatsch
@ Topic --> wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir der Schleim hoch, dass derzeit so arrogante a.r.s.c.h. löcher in den Manageretagen unterwegs sind, der normale Supportler kann da ja nit wirklich was dafür, der ist ja quasi ein Opfer des Systems

lg Klemens


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

naja legal wird das kaum gehen, aber meint ihr es wird geandet (<--schreibt man dad so? ^^) wenn man sich das spiel kauft, und es dann crackt? 
ich meine, wenn mein keinen bock drauf hat , sich dauernd an irgendjemanden wenden zu müssen damit das spiel geht? nur um am schluss festzustellen, das es doch ein sch*** spiel is ? ^^


----------



## d00mfreak (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

Hmm... 
Das soll aber kein "neuer Kopierschutz" sein, da scheint ihnen nur ein Fehler beim Drucken der Keys unterlaufen zu sein.


----------



## klefreak (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

ich habe mir gedacht, dass der Text sarkastisch genug ist, werd das mal anpassen 

@d00mfreak/ Mods --> könnte man den Treadtitel etwas anpassen?? --> "EA's Kopierschutz der besonderen Art" oder sowas in die Richtung, damit der Inhalt etwas besser dargestellt wird

danke lg Klemens


----------



## d00mfreak (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*

[*rot werd*] thx  [*/rot werd*]


----------



## FeuRenard (4. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Red Alert 3: Druckfehler bei den Seriennummern*



klefreak schrieb:


> (...)
> Ein großer Spielevertrieb mit 2 Buchstaben (*E**)
> (...)
> Quelle:
> Drm: *EA* Recommends Users Guess Their Serial Numbers



lol, ich gehöre bestimmt zu den wenigen die zuerst mit E* nichts anfangen konnten


----------



## klefreak (4. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Red Alert 3: Druckfehler bei den Seriennummern*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> lol, ich gehöre bestimmt zu den wenigen die zuerst mit E* nichts anfangen konnten



das macht nichts, jetzt weist dus ja  ... 
 ich hab das Banner mal korrigiert, damit es die späteren Leser einfacher haben


----------



## killer89 (4. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Red Alert 3: Druckfehler bei den Seriennummern*

Vorschlag b kam nicht ernsthaft vom Support oder?
Wenn ich sowas schon lese, wie solls denn erst sein mit dem Spiel, ich mein, wenn die Fehler schon vorher da sind, das geht ja gut los... aber ich denke nicht, dass die von EA n Problem mit nem Crack hätten, schließlich hat man das Spiel ja schon gekauft.

MfG


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> naja legal wird das kaum gehen, aber meint ihr es wird geandet (<--schreibt man dad so? ^^)



Man schreibt geahndet. Mit "h".


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Red Alert 3: Druckfehler bei den Seriennummern*

Mal sehen wie blöd der EA Support sich anstellt wenn die in Deutschland das Foto einer US-Version bekommen. Ich glaube ich probiere es einfach mit den Ziffern und Zahlen aus.

EDIT: Laut EA-Support ist wohl nur eine kleine Anzahl betroffen.


----------



## GF pAnk (4. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Red Alert 3: Druckfehler bei den Seriennummern*



> Ich glaube ich probiere es einfach mit den Ziffern und Zahlen aus



hmm...

Wenns nicht klappt kannste ja auch noch die Buchstaben versuchen.


----------



## Eldorado (5. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Red Alert 3: Druckfehler bei den Seriennummern*

Wie kann das ein Versehen sein? In meinen Augen ist das eine "unabsichtliche" Absicht, mal schauen wie die darauf reagieren.


----------



## darthbomber (5. November 2008)

*AW: legales Kopierschutzumgehen ??*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> naja legal wird das kaum gehen, aber meint ihr es wird geandet (<--schreibt man dad so? ^^) wenn man sich das spiel kauft, und es dann crackt?


Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die Rechtslage in diesem Fall aussieht, aber prinzipiell entsteht dem Hersteller dadurch ja kein Schaden. Das Spiel steht original in deinem Regal, ergo hastes gekauft. Ob du's dann zum Wohle der Silberlinge dann crackst, is nach gesundem Menschenverstand uninteressant. Aber was die Gesetzbücher sagen, weiß ich ni. 

Ich handhabs aber och so, dass ich och gekaufte Spiele mit NoCD-Cracks versehe, der Faulheit wegen und zum Wohle der Silberlinge.


----------



## grubsnek (5. November 2008)

wie sich gleich wieder alle aufregen^^
EA hat ne Fehler gemacht. Ist ja nicht so, dass die das jetzt bei allen Spielen so machen wolllen


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2008)

Naja... aber was soll man denken, wenn einem schon vor der Installation so ein Fehler unterkommt, da sind die Erwartungen an das Spiel entsprechend... zumal viel zu viele Spiele total verbugt rauskommen, Gothic 3, Oblivion und Stalker (Clear Sky) sind hier nur einige Beispiele...

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Naja... aber was soll man denken, wenn einem schon vor der Installation so ein Fehler unterkommt, da sind die Erwartungen an das Spiel entsprechend... zumal viel zu viele Spiele total verbugt rauskommen, Gothic 3, Oblivion und Stalker (Clear Sky) sind hier nur einige Beispiele...
> 
> MfG


Es ist eben mittlerweile Gang und Gebe, dass der Käufer zum Beta Tester degradiert wird.
Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Spieleentwicklern so, ich denke da nur mal an die Autoindustrie (obwohl es sich da in den letzten Jahren gebessert hat)...


----------



## CiSaR (5. November 2008)

Tja es lebe der Crack 
Leider ist EA so groß das die ja fast in jedem Spiel ihre Finger mit drin haben 
Ich bin so froh das die nicht Take2 gekauft haben


----------



## Chrissyx (6. November 2008)

Was hat das jetzt mit C&C3 zu tun? Das trifft auf AR3 zu, aber nicht auf Tiberium Wars.


----------



## Arrow1982 (6. November 2008)

Chrissyx schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit C&C3 zu tun? Das trifft auf AR3 zu, aber nicht auf Tiberium Wars.



Ist ja eh das gleich schlechte Spiel nur einmal Toternst und einmal mit vertrottelten Videos.


----------



## frEnzy (6. November 2008)

Jetzt regt euch doch nicht so auf. Jeder macht mal Fehler, auch EA. Über den DRM Schutz kann man ja diskutieren aber doch nicht über einen Druckfehler


----------



## Arrow1982 (6. November 2008)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Jetzt regt euch doch nicht so auf. Jeder macht mal Fehler, auch EA. Über den DRM Schutz kann man ja diskutieren aber doch nicht über einen Druckfehler



Aber EA macht absichtlich dauernd Fehler. Und dabei immer behaupten es wäre alles nur zum besten der User.

Ich erinnere nur mal an folgende Begebenheit:
Eines der Spiele der Need for Speed Reihe (ich glaube das zweite underground bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher) hatte einen Bug bei Netzwerkspielen, welches da stark funktionseinschränkend wirkte. EA hat gesagt, es würde kein Bugfix rauskommen sondern der Bug würde dann im nächsten NFS nicht mehr vorkommen.

--> ich kaufe ja nicht ein Spiel um dann noch eines kaufen zu müssen nur damits so geht wie es eigentlich sollte


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2008)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Jetzt regt euch doch nicht so auf. Jeder macht mal Fehler, auch EA. Über den DRM Schutz kann man ja diskutieren aber doch nicht über einen Druckfehler



Vorallem weil EA die Anleitungen auch nur drucken lässt. EA ist vollkommen unschuldig an der Panne.


----------



## Sir Wilfried (6. November 2008)

[Sarkasmus on]
Damit der ehrliche Kunde sein Spiel nicht ohne weiteres verwenden kann, hat man sich entschlossen nur 19 der 20 Stellen der Seriennummer auf den Karton zu drucken, die letzte Stelle kann man dann erhalten wenn man sich an den Support wendet:

a: ein Foto des Codes an den Support schicken, richtigen Code erhalten
oder
b: einfach die letzte stelle ausprobiert (0-9, a-Z)--> der Tip kommt vom Support

mmh was ist mit dem Recht des Käufers, ist es laut Gesetzt nicht ein Mangel der mich berechtigt denn Artikel zurücjkzugeben ?
und was ist wenn ich bei der Installation dann nicht mit den AGB´S einverstanden bin .--> habe ich dann das Recht es auch zurückzu geben ???


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Sir Wilfried schrieb:


> [Sarkasmus on]
> Damit der ehrliche Kunde sein Spiel nicht ohne weiteres verwenden kann, hat man sich entschlossen nur 19 der 20 Stellen der Seriennummer auf den Karton zu drucken, die letzte Stelle kann man dann erhalten wenn man sich an den Support wendet:
> 
> a: ein Foto des Codes an den Support schicken, richtigen Code erhalten
> ...


Soll das jetzt ne Fangfrage sein? Da wirst du wohl auf die Kulanz der Läden hoffen müssen, schließlich erklärst du dich mit dem öffnen der Packung (die Verschweißung aus Plastik) bereit, dass du das Produkt (das Spiel) nutzen willst. Da wird dich dieser Mangel nicht viel weiter bringen... du könntest ja schon 100 Kopien erstellt haben...

MfG


----------

